

Social App Marries the Fun of Group Couponing with Check-Ins - BrentonG
http://mashable.com/2012/03/26/joynin-app-startup/

======
pstehlik
looking forward to seeing this become big!!

------
kmr1985
This is hot!

------
javimendezona
Sounds like a pretty good idea and a good time out.

